

How a capacitor popped Dell's reputation - thomas
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17421/how_a_capacitor_popped_dells_reputation

======
davidw
Wow - this sort of problem is straight out of "20 years of high tech marketing
disasters". Highly recommended book.

